# Batman



## oldman (Jun 27, 2015)

Went to a car show yesterday. Batman was there.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## jujube (Jun 27, 2015)

View attachment 18959


----------



## oldman (Jun 28, 2015)

Mural on the raised hood.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 14, 2015)

...a far cry from the original!


----------



## Cookie (Jul 14, 2015)

holy moly, batman!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 15, 2015)

I was always a Batman fanboy - who wouldn't want to be rich, handsome and beat up bad guys? 

And the car ... the chicks dig the car.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 15, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I was always a Batman fanboy - who wouldn't want to be* rich, handsome and beat up bad guys*?
> 
> And the car ... the chicks dig the car.



I got two out of the three!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 15, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I got two out of the three!!!! View attachment 19443



LOL - well, maybe you'll be handsome someday! :thumbsup1:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 15, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> LOL - well, maybe you'll be handsome someday! :thumbsup1:


----------



## ronaldj (Jul 15, 2015)

chicks dig the car......


----------



## Pappy (Jul 15, 2015)

My two cents worth:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 15, 2015)

:lofl:

I lost it when he hit the tree - "OH GOD!!!!"


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2015)

To the Fat-Crane!nthego:


----------

